# Can't Decide on a caliber



## ShadowWalker (Jan 19, 2011)

Well I want I lever gun, that much I do know. But I can't decide what caliber to pick.

A .357 or .44 Mag I could shoot at the indoor range, but I don't know how often I would do this since its only 25 yards. The .357 is also the cheapest to shoot.

The 30-30 or 35 Remington are a little bit faster, and won't drop as quickly at a distance.

While I would love to have a 45-70 or one of the Marlin calibers, I don't have a practical use for them.

Here in Illinois we can't hunt deer with rifles, period. So the only thing I would realistically ever hunt here would be coyote. I really want to go on a Hog hunting trip in the near future, and taking it would be a plus, but I have guns I can borrow for this as well. I have seen conflicting opinions on whether the .357 is "enough" to take hogs with. I personally believe out of a rifle it is, as long as you do your part. Most people neglect to account for the increased speed with the longer barrel when compared to a revolver. I wouldn't be after a trophy hog, I would be after smaller ones for eating.

I guess I kind of answered my own question, but what would you guys pick?


----------



## jixer (Jan 19, 2011)

Well, I have never hunted hogs before, so I cant help you there (I dont see why .357 wouldnt work as long as your shots are within the limitations of the round but I have never tried).

I have been looking at leverguns alot lately (I want a 30-30), and I came across these and figured I would give you a heads up. They are supposed to shoot faster and flatter (havent tried them myself), but if there claims are true they should give a .357 a little more punch, and I have always liked hornady ammo (thats all I shoot for 12ga sst slugs, and .17 hmr). It does say in the ad that you may need a new mag follower, but I guess that would depend on what you get. Good luck with the decision, my friend has a lever marlin .22 and it is very reliable and fun to shoot.

https://www.hornady.com/store/leverevolution


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 19, 2011)

I bought my Marlin 336 in 35Rem about 1980 as my hog hunting gun. I still haven't gone but one of these day. lol


----------



## Jim (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a 44 mag lever action. Its a great rifle. It will work for the smaller meat hogs you are wanting to get.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a 336 in .35Rem.

It has cartwheeled many a deer and a couple of hogs.


----------



## lucescoflathead (Jan 19, 2011)

I think I would purchase a Henry lever action in 44 Mag. There action is very smooth.


----------



## pharaoh2 (Jan 19, 2011)

Get a .22LR or .22 WMR instead. You can still kill a coyote, it's cheaper to shoot and if your not hunting with it, way waste more money feeding it?


----------



## ShadowWalker (Jan 19, 2011)

pharaoh2 said:


> Get a .22LR or .22 WMR instead. You can still kill a coyote, it's cheaper to shoot and if your not hunting with it, way waste more money feeding it?


The ONLY rifle I have at the moment is a 10/22 . I want to step up to a centerfire rifle. I enjoy shooting my 10/22, XD40, and my Maxus, whether hunting or not. In fact the only hunting I am really into is waterfowl. I don't view shooting as a "waste" of money. Its something I enjoy, and with that comes a cost like most other hobbies.

I'm still going back and forth with this. I forgot that Marlin makes a 45 long as well.


----------



## pharaoh2 (Jan 20, 2011)

Well if that's the case the .30-30 has always been one of my personal favorites.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jan 20, 2011)

Hope this helps you decide.
1978 Marlin 336 in .35Rem 
Simmons 8 Point scope.


----------



## lswoody (Jan 20, 2011)

I would go with the 30/30. And here is why, availability, range, knockdown power and cost. You can find this ammo anywhere, it is good to about 150 and more with practice, plenty of knock down for the hogs and it does not cost alot. Next choice would be the .35 Rem.


----------



## riverracer (Feb 12, 2011)

Hey have u ever thought of a TC ? then u could have all the calibers u want , just a barrel change and they all r good and accurate. If u get tired of one of them just go to your local gun shops or to a gun show and do some trading . OR u could be like most women do about their shoes, put them in the closet and go get u another pair !!!!!!!! LOL! He who dies with the most guns WINS !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Catarafter (Feb 22, 2011)

I have an old 300 Savage............works great for blacktail deer in brushy western oregon! Should be able to handle a hog no problem.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Mar 7, 2011)

Got a new hog rifle coming Ruger 44 mag carbine. It's one of the older ones with the tube mag and williams peep sight.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Mar 8, 2011)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Got a new hog rifle coming Ruger 44 mag carbine. It's one of the older ones with the tube mag and williams peep sight.



Nice.

I've always wanted one of those. Don't know what in the heck I would use it for, but want one nevertheless.


----------



## tadpole86 (Mar 22, 2011)

Do you reload at all? Also what range would these coyotes be that you would be shooting?


----------



## .:Crosby:. (Apr 22, 2011)

I own a winchester .357 mag and have taken a couple hogs with no problem. the one I hit in the vitals ran about 20 yards and died, the other two I shot in the back and droped DRT. I don't know what the knock down power is at 200 yards but I have shot clay targets that far no problem. I love the rifle, its one of those that's just fun to shoot .


----------



## ray55classic (Apr 24, 2011)

I had a marlin 1894 in .357 and although it was not a tackdriver,it was a lot of fun to shoot. Without the barrel gap plus the longer barrel you'll probably get 100 to 200fps increase over a 6"revolver. Do you reload?You can cut your shooting costs down to almost rimfire prices with .357's loaded to .38 specials with lead swc's.Hogs use a jacketed 158gr , coyotes a 110gr or 125gr jacketed, ranges on coyotes a 100yds or so ,hogs 75yds or so. I wouldn't shoot the biggest hog in the bunch either, I'd limit myself to 100 to 150lbs porkers. The .44 will do it all a little better but costs almost twice as much to feed. the 30-30 the .35 and the 45-70 even more power and more accuracy, but a lot more $$ to feed,too. All in All what I'm saying is the .357 as a rifle round is a ball to shoot,fairly accurate, inexpensive,and as long as you realize it's limitations {it won't stop a tank at 500 yds,or leap tall buildings in a singlebound} you'll enjoy it. If you reload you'll shoot it all the time . Talking about this makes me wonder why I traded my Marlin off so now I'll have to find one or one of those IMI timberwolf's I've been looking for.


----------



## dj722000 (May 28, 2011)

If you already have a 10/22 and you want to go to a center fire, why not goto a 22-250? Plenty distance and pretty fast and if your a good shot, shoot in the head. A Hornaday 40 gr for a 22-250 will out shoot the 223 and plenty knock down power within 300 yrds. Maybe a little hard for ammo, but thats what I would get as your already use to the 22 caliber anyways. Just go get some Hornaday 60 gr, thats 2485 fps 845 ft lbs energy @ 300 yrds for 22-250. That should be more then enough. It is just my thought.


----------



## lswoody (May 29, 2011)

So what did you get??????


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 29, 2011)

lswoody said:


> So what did you get??????


+1


----------



## Ringo Steele (Sep 3, 2011)

Probably just a bit late, but wanted to add the following...

"Without the barrel gap plus the longer barrel you'll probably get 100 to 200fps increase over a 6"revolver." Actually, most .357 mag loads will go 300-500 FPS faster in the carbine than in a 6" revolver. You can get upwards of 1800-1900 FPS with 158 grainers with the right powder, primer, etc. You an also go with something like Buffalo Bore ammo to get similar performance.

I have a Marlin 1894C myself, and it is a blast to shoot. Very easy to smooth up yourself if your somewhat handy.

Sounds like whichever you choose though, you really can't go wrong. The rifle cartridges have greater range, but the pistol cartridges are cheaper to shoot. Ain't it great to have choices? :mrgreen: 

Best of luck with whichever you choose!
Ringo


----------



## dave shady (Sep 3, 2011)

To heck with the lever gun...







:mrgreen:


----------



## Jim (Sep 3, 2011)

dave shady said:


> To heck with the lever gun...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:beer:


----------



## fish2keel (Sep 5, 2011)

I own several levers from a .22, .44,. 357, .45-70, and a 30-30. My 45-70 doesnt even get fired its my bear gun in alaska. The .22 is usually grabbed for squrriels and rabbits. I like the .44 its cheap and fun to shoot but I want something more. 9 times out of 10 I grab my trusty marlin 30-30! Cant go wrong with that! It was my first rifle. It has a smoke on it since its a side eject instead of a top eject. I would go 30-30. We hunt hugs in florida all the time and I will always grab my 30-30 for that job! 

Winchester makes a great 30-30 also! I just wanted a scope and sights so I went with marlin(plus it was a gift)


----------

